# Highline vs Execline / SEL vs SEL Premium



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
In need of a little information from those of you who are enjoying your Routan's. With a growing family, the Treg is on the way out the door unfortunately with minimal room for 3 car seats. Thus, wanting to stay in the "family" the only option is a Routan. My Treg is a V8 with all options, so I wanted to stay within that sort of option range. The dealer has a Highline/SEL on the lot with Nav and dual RSE along with the 17 inch Soho's. What options am I missing out on in purchasing that particular model vs ordering an Execline from port? I have read the website but I have to believe that for the 5k difference you are missing out on more than a more powerful 7.1 surround sound system, xenon healights, some chrome mirror caps and a remote car starter. 
Thanks in advance for your feedback,
Michael


----------



## thedrowningman (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Highline vs Execline / SEL vs SEL Premium (GTI-2007)*

Trust me. You want the SEL. If you are coming from the loaded T-reg you will want the SEL. Will try to list all the reasons why in a post later. Gotta take the rug rats out in the Croutan.


----------



## ben55124 (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Highline vs Execline / SEL vs SEL Premium (GTI-2007)*

I have been happy with my base SEL. That gives you the upgraded engine and leather seats.
Try the VW site for comparison of packages...
http://www.vw.com/vwfeatures/routan/en/us/
The premium pack does NOT give you nav ($2500) or rear seat entertainment ($3000). To add to your list it does give power 3rd row folding seats, sunroof, and rear park assist.
For my base SEL, a sunroof would be nice. My manual 3rd row folds easy enough. Radio is good - plays mp3 cds. Don't need a roof rack.
All the extras add up quick, which is why I stuck with the base SEL. I can add my own $100 nav. I can add my own portable dvd player. Electronic gadgets go obsolete quick, so being able to replace them is a bonus feature the OEM can't match.
Up to you whether having things built in is worth the OEM price.


----------



## itisroutan (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Highline vs Execline / SEL vs SEL Premium (ben55124)*

We have an SEL with Trim Pack 3 and RES. Little things that I certainly enjoy: More hp in engine, Leather seating, remote start, power rear seats, touch screen radio.
Cons: With sunroof and RES - vision out of your rearview mirror is restricted, had to buy crossbars for the roofrack, tow package is only prep - no hitch included. Had to buy fog lamps.
Overall have really enjoyed the van so far - big test is this week as we go on vacation. This is one reason why I drive a minivan now!


----------



## lenny97 (Jun 30, 2009)

We also got the the SEL with base trim. Just added a perrycraft roofrack, a trailer hitch with thule bike rack and a portable DVD player. Next will be a HID aftermarket kit for H11 bulbs and a fog light kit...much cheaper than the VW packages.
Our main concern was the 4.0L engine and the leather seats, which are in the SEL base trim.


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Highline vs Execline / SEL vs SEL Premium (GTI-2007)*

Does anyone have the tow package on their Routan. I know here in Canada it's a $700 option from factory. Is it worth the $$, or should I just go with a cheap aftermarket option? I won't be using it for towing, maybe a small utility trailer if anything, and likely a tow mounted bike rack. I know here in Canada the tow package gets you rear air suspension with auto leveling and a transmission cooler. Is there anything else the tow package gets you?
As for other differences... I'm hearing xenons, roof racks, navi and rear dvd's. Have I missed anything that is important?
thanks to all who reply,
Michael


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: Highline vs Execline / SEL vs SEL Premium (GTI-2007)*

Maybe this info may help you - I think it depends on your application, if you are going to tow soemthing heavy. 
The US$600/$CAN$700 factory tow option is a preparatory package and includes *heavy duty radiator, heavy duty engine cooler, heavy duty transmission cooler, auto-leveling rear suspension, and wiring harness kit.* I have this prep package _and_ I also had the $700 trailer hitch added. It is an approx 2.5 hour installation at the dealer - so figure that into your costs. Spendy. Does not include ball and ball mount adapter either, although they are priced like anywhere else - $25 - $50.00.
Whether it is better, I dont know. It _is_ hidden and seems like a very custom fit - largely goes inside the bumper. For functionality, I think many others would suffice, but I wanted to keep it OEM to ensure the specs and design matched nicely, and I thought any warranty issues related to towing would not be able to be denied.
Heres a OEM Routan parts list from a VW dealer in Alberta - you can see, among other things, the hitch: http://www.fifthavevw.com/pdf/parts/Routan.pdf
As an aside, towing capacity is 3600 pounds with the tow prep package, or 1800 without. Departments of highways/trailer towing organizations recommend that weight being towed should be approximately no more than 85% of towing capacity, and most definitely to never to exceed limit, I discovered.
Do you have 16 steel wheels? I just picked up* 17" Soho wheels *on eBay for US$100 each - they list for CAN$330 at the dealer. Brand new on box. Delivered cost was CAN $210 with taxes included. No duties. The seller CargoLargo have more I see. I'll use the 16 steelies for winters. Although I have used Tirerack, the shipping is expensive to Canada, especially right now with the CAN dollar has about 20% less value. This time around I think I will buy Canadian Tire tires - they sell the tires with a lifetime damage warranty for $6.95 extra a tire.


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Highline vs Execline / SEL vs SEL Premium (Whataguy)*

I haven't actually ordered my Routan yet. I'm still deciding which model to go with, and reading all the posts carefully in this forum to decide what way to go. My dealer has a Highline with factory navi added as well as the 17" sohos and the dual rear dvd... optioned up to about retail 46k canadian... and for 50k canadian or so you can get the execline with all the extras. With the incentives on at the dealerships on the Routan now, I'm being offered a better price on the lot model because they were given incentive dollars from VW to take it from port. If I choose to get an execline sitting in port right now, it will cost me the extra 5k on retail, plus I will lose whatever incentive money the dealership was offered to take that highline for stock.
I'm currently in a V8 Treg fully optioned so it's going to be a big change. But with our 3rd due any day, it's a logical choice, although one I'm not anxious to make.
How were the incentives when you purchased yours out in NL and what model did you get? At the moment you can get 0% up to 66 months, and 1.9% up to 84 months, or take the $5000 cash incentive, plus the extra incentives given for this particular model and whatever you negotiate off retail. The deals are certainly there. How has reliability/enjoyment factor been so far?


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: Highline vs Execline / SEL vs SEL Premium (GTI-2007)*

Personally, if you get can a better deal on the highline - IMO that would be a better option/deal.
Having made up my mind that I was in fact going to buy a van for my family/wife, when I was looking at the Chrysler product I decided to go back and purchase the Routan because it was a better product for the same price - CAN$32K entry level. I telephoned the VW dealership and they were expecting a Trendline - VERY entry - but in the (white) color and options I minimally wanted (DVD). The sunroof and leather would have been awesome, and I do miss it. I find the machine looks and feels significantly better with them, but it was a matter of payment for me for this purchase as I wanted a low payment as a priority. I have seen the Routan with leather and sunroof in parking garges since - and it is mouthwatering.
In so far as discounts, I only got the first payment off - a $500 discount from MSRP of @CAN$32800 (trailing towing, DVD, and block heater was - I think $700, $1800 and $200 respectively). They weren't willing to go deeper 2 months ago, although I got some other deals - first maintenance free, monster mats 3 rows, and free trailer tow hitch installation (as I was saying 2.5 hours labour) - that's all about another +$600 value. I dont think they made that much on that Trendline - maybe 7% or CAN$2200, before discounts. I didnt feel like beating them down too hard - everyone has to make money. But as part of my pre-purchase research I did call another dealer in NS who had a lot (6) in their inventory - to get a fair market price. Knowing that that price was a little sweeter, I asked the local dealer for their absolute best price, and then I negotiated the extra 3 options. The dealer may have made $1000 I figured, unless I am not aware of any factory to dealer incentives for 0% financing, which I dont think were available at the time. 
So, I got 0% for 60 months - which is a better deal than a $5000 discount. One would have to get about an $8500 cash discount to offset the financing charges if you were going to finance at 8% through a bank. I put $6780 down, and after taxes, registration, etc my payment on the road is CAN$450 for 60 months at 0%. That is sweet too. 
I figured I would add some options as I go, like the MyGig (RER NAV in the end, because I got the unit for $650! on eBay), 17" wheels, foglights. You dont need to spend the extra $5000 for the NAV. You can buy this for $1000 on eBay with warranty from reliable vendors, and sell your other brand new REN for $500 there, if you were so inclined. The Highline must be awesome - look what I have!







If the little spendier payment is not a concern, sounds like it could be a nice deal.
You have a GTI? I had one too - loved it. You gonna keep it - 2 VWs (same color even better) would look nice.


_Modified by Whataguy at 1:34 PM 7-26-2009_


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Highline vs Execline / SEL vs SEL Premium (Whataguy)*

Thanks for the info! 
We're going in to see the Highline optioned up with navi, dvd and 17's tomorrow. It was sitting on the lot when I drove uptown this morning so it must have come in overnight. I'm trying to keep it payment friendly too, but coming from the Treg V8 fully decked out, it's hard enough to make the switch without getting most of the similar options. I'm a little worried that I may miss the xenons if I get the highline, but if the deal is good enough it's something I'm willing to live without.
The GTI is my daily driver, and the van is my wife's. I love the silver. Easy to clean, and looks super sharp all polished up. I really wanted the white like yours, however there are none in port or on the lot, so it would mean a dealer trade if we can find one.
It seems as though now that the Routan didn't sell as well as expected the deals are getting better. 1.9% for 84 months is crazy financing, not to mention other incentives.
What's your real world mileage having driven it for some time now?


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: Highline vs Execline / SEL vs SEL Premium (GTI-2007)*

You can buy aftermarket Zenons for $100 on eBay for the Routan. Not sure about their lifespan though - although they market them them as long life it seems.
Daily mileage... I have not figured that out yet, as we have only had it for 2 months, I am not the one filling it up, and I am only driving it 10%. Its a 4.0L and 6 speed. More fuel effeicient by 1MPG over the 3.3 L Chrysler engine. Costs over $70 to fill up. (I do pay for it!) But I have no idea, sorry - maybe 10% or so less than advertised perhaps from real world experience on other machines?
Exciting time for you. Good luck with it.


----------



## DarthJamo (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Highline vs Execline / SEL vs SEL Premium (GTI-2007)*

I just did the same thing. 2006 VW Touareg loaded White/Nappa (yum) and had to get rid of it because we also have 3 car seats. I picked up the SEL/RSE and and we all love it. Sure, the Minivan Stigma will go away after about a week, just relax inside the back. It's got 7.1 surround sound 3 displays, all sorts of automation (power sliding/seats, etc.) 
Dig it man. I do as do the kids!


_Modified by DarthJamo at 3:08 AM 8-7-2009_


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Highline vs Execline / SEL vs SEL Premium (DarthJamo)*

How badly to you miss the Treg after having the Routan for a while? My dealer just got in an Execline after waiting to actually see one in person for almost a month. It's either a van or one of the kids has to stay behind when we go somewhere because after a week of holidays, they need to be seperated LOL.


----------

